# Andre Iguodala lands spot on Slam Rookie Diary..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It was quiet, and I didn't hear anything about it in advance, I got the new issue of SLAM magazine and was leafing through it and saw the Andre Iguodala rookie diary. For those who aren't subscribers of SLAM (what are you thinking?! It's great!) they have his diary entries on the net, here's the first one..



> What’s up? Right now I’m in my hometown, Springfield, IL. I just came back from Philly, where I bought a house today. These last three months, it’s been real wild, I’ve been moving around a lot. Sometimes you’re flying from this city to this city to this city, three or four places all in the same week.
> 
> Honestly, it’s kinda cool—it makes you feel like you’re important. You just have to keep focused mentally. My agent said it’s like being Jay-Z out there, being on the road every day. You always have to be on your game. When I was at Arizona, we might travel to Seattle and then play Washington and Washington State on the same weekend, but this is nothing like the Pac-10. This has been really crazy.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome! I love SLAM, it's my favorite magazine and I am starting to like Andre more and more everyday. I hope he does nice things on the court and gets to write about it in his diary.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i will like him more when he will do great thing on sixers . 
i like him because it´s brazilian so he speak the same leanguage then me .
slam its a great magazin but they dont sell in portugal:upset: .
i hope andre can do great things in sixers.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Phoenix would have drafted Iguodala and kept their pick had they known he would be available at #7. That's from what I heard after the draft.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Phoenix would have drafted Iguodala and kept their pick had they known he would be available at #7. That's from what I heard after the draft.


Really? I definitely wouldn't take Iguodala over a 2005 Bulls pick that will likely be higher than #7 in a stronger draft. Besides, you don't need another swingman, you need someone who brings post defense. Next year, Marty Vicious, Johan Petro, and Chris Taft will all be there, although who knows what people's draft stock will look like a year from now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice that he gets a rookie diary entry, I always find them interesting. I remember when Drew Gooden had a slam rookie diary


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Will I be able to read his diary online? Or do I have to buy the magazine?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Will I be able to read his diary online? Or do I have to buy the magazine?


They'll always put it up on Slamonline. If people are interested, I'll keep track of all of them and put them in this thread when they're put on the internet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> They'll always put it up on Slamonline. If people are interested, I'll keep track of all of them and put them in this thread when they're put on the internet.


That would be awesome! Thanks a lot PhillyPhantic.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> What’s up? It’s late September, and training camp is just a few weeks away. I just got moved into my house, so now my brother and me are just chilling here. I just got done killing him at Halo, actually. We also play a lot of NCAA Football 2005. I like using Texas, because they have a really good QB. Now we’re just waiting for Live 2005 to come out.
> 
> We haven’t officially started training camp, but I’ve been going in and working out every day, playing some pickup games with guys like Aaron McKie and Willie Green. The only guy I’d really played with before was Willie, and that was over the summer in the summer leagues. He was killing everybody, had a couple of 30-point games.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> What’s up? First of all, the house is good, real good. I finally got into my new crib—it’s three stories, got an elevator and everything. My mom decorated it for me, so my room’s looking real nice. My brother Frank is living with me. He just got his degree from Dayton University in finance, so he got a good job with an insurance company. He’s living with me, looking out for me and keeping me humble. He played basketball in college, so he understands the game and tries to help me out with things he’s noticing. We’ve been fighting a lot, too. We fought a lot when we were little, but now we just play around and argue. I haven’t had much time to explore the neighborhood where I’m living. I know where the grocery store and the Best Buy is, and that’s pretty much all I need.
> 
> As for basketball, we just finished the exhibition season and went 7-1. The pace is a little faster than in college. At Arizona, we were really an up-and-down team, so I kind of had a head start for the NBA as far as the speed of the game. The NBA games move very fast, though, and you can get lost on the court really easily, so you gotta make sure you keep up. The preparation is also just another level; like the step from high school to college, that’s kind of what the difference is between college and the pros. There’s more attention to detail here, too, as far as cuts, how to guard a pick-and-roll, how to jam a slip-through. The instruction on everything from dribbling up the court to rebounding is just so specific. It’s funny, because every team in the League knows each other’s plays. So one coach will be like, “Who are we playing?” And he’ll know everything they’re about to run. But they know our plays, too, so in the end it comes down to execution. You’ve got to execute everything to a T, and always be in position and always be focused.


LINK (more in link)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Are we still keeping this alive?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, but Slam doesn't come out every month. I'm pretty sure the last one I had, was from the Slam with AI on the cover and that was the last one.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Yeah, but Slam doesn't come out every month. I'm pretty sure the last one I had, was from the Slam with AI on the cover and that was the last one.


Oh, sorry. We don't get SLAM over here and I should've checked the website myself.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> What’s up, everyone? It’s early in December, and we’re in Atlanta right now, on our first long road trip of the season. We’ve been on the road for 11 days straight right now, just moving city to city. We’ll have a game at night, and then leave right after the game, fly to the next city and get in at like 2 a.m., check into the hotel and sleep some, then have a game or practice the next day. We’re just moving all the time.
> 
> We charter a plane to travel on. I don’t know if the team owns it, but it’s the same plane every time we fly. The whole front of the plane is where the players sit, and there’s so much space up there it’s incredible. You can sit down and there’s room to put all your luggage right there on the floor in front of you. Everybody’s got personal DVD players, so we’re all swapping discs around. Marc Jackson has a PlayStation 2 with a small TV, so there’s some guys that play the games while we’re in the air. The coaches are in the back of the plane, and they’ve got better seats than ours. There’s plasma TVs back there, and the coaches are always watching film.
> 
> While we’re on the road, I mostly stay in and read. I just finished reading The DaVinci Code, which was really good. That’s the fastest I’ve ever finished a book. I might have to pick up that guy’s other book, Angels and Demons. I got Halo 2, but the Xbox stays at home, so my brother plays that. That new Grand Theft Auto is crazy. I played some the other night, but I only played a little and then I was right back in the book. The other day I got a chance to see a movie for the first time in a while, so I saw Alexander, but I wasn’t feeling that at all!


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Slam FINALLY updated the page, so we finally get another Andre Iguodala Diary entry:



> What’s up, everyone? It’s early February, and things have been alright for the Sixers. We had a tough one last night—playing without Iverson, we lost in overtime in New Jersey. I think once we get to .500 and get over that hump, we’re gonna be OK. I’m still learning a bit, too, how to get looks at the basket, how to get to the free throw line, how to make things happen.
> 
> The main thing I’ve learned is to make sure that each game I’m having fun. All the vets I talk to remind me that this is a business, but having fun out there every night is the most important thing. We play so many games and travel so much that it can get tough. I see guys, especially other rookies, get called for a foul or miss a shot or have things not go their way, and they start to get down. I just try to remember to play hard and have fun every night.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Man I want to see those dunks Iggy wants to do!! He says he's never even seen people try it before. Can't wait till next year's dunk contest, they better let him in this time.


----------

